# SS 22.06.2019 - Norgard #2



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Per Norgard **(1932 - )*

Symphony No. 2
1. Symphony No. 2 in one movement

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!_


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's Danish composer Per Norgard who is one of the few that we've had on the Saturday Symphony who is still alive. I haven't heard much from him and I don't believe I've heard this one. I don't know that I've really cared for what I have heard from Norgard but I'm always open to trying something new. It's not very long so hopefully a few will give this one a spin this weekend.

I'll be listening to this one:




Leif Segerstam/Danish National Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I'll dig this one out for a spin:

View attachment 120491


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to the same recording as Maix. My previous experience with Norgard has not been good, but I haven't heard this one, so who knows?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a bunch of Norgard, but not no.2. I think I need to hear this conducted by someone besides Segerstam. His recordings of Norgard don't move me at all.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

starthrower said:


> I have a bunch of Norgard, but not no.2. I think I need to hear this conducted by someone besides Segerstam. His recordings of Norgard don't move me at all.


Try Storgards its on spotify - I have been collecting his recordings as they have been released on the whole I like them. With this Symphony I'd recommend two listens if time permits as first time around it can sound a little lacklustre.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Spotify has this one from Joma Panula and the Aarhus Symphony Orchestra, so I'll give it a listen.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

cougarjuno said:


> Spotify has this one from Joma Panula and the Aarhus Symphony Orchestra, so I'll give it a listen.


New for me and I shall Spotify the same


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll listen to Storgards as well.

Norgard is a very fine composer, and his music leaves me with a sense of admiration; but ultimately it also leaves me a bit cold.....

Perhaps time to listen with more open ears and mind?


----------



## TheGazzardian (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm listening to the Storgards now ... there is nothing in here that is immediately gripping, and yet the atmosphere of the music has a certain something to it that I like. There is a tension in how the different parts play together, especially towards the end, that makes me think of some of Penderecki's work, but more subtle. It builds up an atmosphere that I must say I like, although it will take me another listen or two to decide if it's something I want to return to again and again. I have the Panula version queued up for listening later, that will probably help me make up my mind about this one.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Malx said:


> I'll dig this one out for a spin:
> 
> View attachment 120491


Have this in my collection


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I listened to the Storgard recording, but this piece did nothing for me. There were many interesting orchestral effects, like the harmonic beating at the beginning, but I didn’t think it had anything to say, at least that I could comprehend. But thanks as always to Saturday Symphony for getting me to listen to something I never would have ordinarily.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I listened to Storgards too. Its a largely uninteresting piece for me so theres nothing that Storgards could do to make it any more riveting. Sorry to be so negative.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Interesting piece. It gives me a feeling of being in a huge bleak desolate place.
It reminded me of Sibelius at times with the atmosphere it created
Needs another listen or two to decide on this one


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Listened to the Segerstam on YouTube. Well, half of it anyway. I was getting bored with the largely unchanging texture (after the first three minutes) and it seemed like it wasn't going anywhere. Oh well.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I listened to both Storgards, and Segerstam. I didn't dislike it. In fact I was thinking it would probably sound great on my audio system if I got the CD. I think I'll try it one more time but with headphones. The first couple minutes reminded me of Scelsi until the tradmark Norgard style kicked in. The Storgards recording sounded a bit fuller, and his finale was more dramatic and satisfying than Segerstam.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I missed this so I listened to the Storgards recording today ("Monday Symphony"). I don't really get why most who have posted dislike the work so. It is quite still and may seem like it doesn't "go anywhere" but you do end up transported to somewhere very different to where you were 23 minutes before. It is evocative and quite magical and not at all challenging.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

It's obviously too challenging for some including two people who dismissed the Storgards recording in their worthless "reviews" at Amazon. I don't hear it as a static work. It does have motion but it moves in the Norgard style. The music doesn't propel the listener along in a strictly linear fashion.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ I just took a look at those reviews and am baffled how those listeners can find the work amorphous or challenging. I wonder why they bought the record. Perhaps the Scandinavian source had led them to expect something less fresh and inventive? The single movement develops with an inevitability that seems to me to be a hallmark of its worthiness. And there is a lot of attractive incident on the way.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

starthrower said:


> It's obviously too challenging for some ....


I didn't dislike this work, it left me with nothing at all. The composer wrote some lovely orchestral textures and had fun with harmonics but that's all I got out of it. To me this was the exact opposite of 'challenging'. It was closer to boring. But for those who got something out of it, that's great. Really. Now I've just spent the evening listening to Varese. That's challenging, and worth the time to listen for me.


----------

